# Knurling Tutorial



## Chief_Wiggum (Feb 26, 2004)

Here you go folks. If anyone has anything to add, please email or PM me. Thanks!







_*bad link removed*_


----------



## BC0311 (Feb 26, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif Well done, Mike.

Britt


----------



## Dan C (Feb 26, 2004)

Great job Mike! You know, it never occured to me to start by hand to check the pattern, good idea. I'd venture that you've now done more knurling in the last couple months than I have in 25 years! Never had to do it much until I got caught up in this weird flashlight thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dan C


----------



## jtice (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow, this was so helpful, 

I will read it over real well after I get home from work.

Thanks so much for doing this, makes my life alot easier. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm a total knucklehead regarding the technical stuff, and even I understood it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Nice work Mike! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## cy (Feb 26, 2004)

Good job!!!


----------



## Chop (Feb 26, 2004)

A god send.


----------



## Ledean (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to post the excellent tutorial with the pictures.
chief.


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 26, 2004)

Grrr... the peer pressure is getting to me... must resist lathe purchase...


----------



## KC2IXE (Feb 26, 2004)

That has to be one of the nicest knurls I've seen in a long time


----------



## wasabe64 (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks Chief Wiggum!


----------



## jtice (Feb 26, 2004)

tyler,

Chop is selling one for a VERY good price.


----------



## Ardent (Feb 27, 2004)

Thank you Chief!

Like most lathe operations, I have had little idea how they are actually done until it is visually demonstrated. We appreciate the education!

Regards - Arden


----------



## flash.... (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome...
I have the Knurling tool... but did not really know how to use it...
Thanks for the awesome work of helping others!!


----------



## mrsinbad (Feb 29, 2004)

Inspiring indeed. Thanks for sharing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tutorial.

I have to share this with the other novices....

What do you do when you use the knurler and just get a spiral cut going one direction instead of a crosshatch? I had that situation last night. I tried many different things to correct it, including moving the knurling tool up and down. I could see both wheels turning, so I was at a loss as to why the second wheel did not seem to be cutting.

After a lot of staring I realized what I'd done. I had just finished counting the teeth of the 3 sets of knurling wheels that I got with the tool. My eyes aren't great so it was a hassle. When I was finished, I accidently split up the medium and corse wheels, so each set had one of each. 

I did not notice the mix up when I installed the wheels back in the knurler. The medium wheel and the corse wheel both tracked pretty much the same at this diameter. 

I would have been even more confused if I had split them and had a corse righthand wheel mixed with the medium left hand wheel. That would have produced an offset crosshatch. 

Daniel


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Would it be possible for someone to fix the links?


----------



## plasmaman (Jun 26, 2008)

Can't see it - want to see it!


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 27, 2008)

That one is gone. It was hosted on myrolypoly.com, per a serch of google. Myrolypoly now returns advertisments. It was a nice tutorial.

There are other tutorials, though you may need to look at a lot of links to find a good one.

If Chief Wiggum see's this post, maybe he can post his file somewhere else?


Daniel


----------

